

Launch Academy: Become a Software Developer in 10 Weeks - nonrecursive
http://launchacademy.co/

======
newyorktoe
Just a quick off-topic question for HN: do you recommend any similar bootcamp
in New York City this spring? Thanks for any recommendation.

------
michaelrkn
looks awesome! it's great that boston is getting one of these schools now!

~~~
dpickett
we're excited to bring this concept to Boston, and to improve upon it! We're
committed to working with local companies, and to providing our graduates with
continued mentorship after the duration of the program. If there's any more
information I can provide, I'd be happy to!

